# FINALS prediction



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I suck @ predictions! :laugh:

Monarchs in 4. Let's go "Narchs!!! :banana:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Talk about a knock-down-drag-out of a series???

Who on the Monarchs is going to stop Katie Smith??? Penechiero??? And Lawson is going to be able to guard Tweety??? Yeah, let's see it.

If Swin Cash keep shooting like she did yesterday, this is going to be a very interesting series.

I am going with Sacto to win Back-to-Back Championships...but, it will not be easy if they don't get into a couple of players' heads on the Detroit team.

Can't wait to see Ford against Yo, Baby-yo, Erin B, and DeMaya Walker. For me, DeMaya is going to be the X-factor in the series for Sacto. She has got to rebound and make some shots, and they will be difficult shots...she will have to earn each of them.

The guards on Detroit will dictate the pace, and it will be Ticha and Kara's job to slow their @$$'s down...good luck.

See ya on Wednesday night...after Bible study.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Detroit all the way...
Sorry Ms. Griffith, but there's a new kid on the block who goes by the name of Cheryl!!!


----------



## ßibby˜¹° (Aug 13, 2006)

finally, I am so glad the monarchs don't have to play the sun. we've already played 2 teams with an ugly player...first it was that duck-lipped girl on the comets (you know who I'm talking about...yeah, that ugly one). then it was Mwadi Mabika (ewwww)! thank god we dont play margo dedek. but katie smith is ugly too, she looks like an overweight bag of bones.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tell us how you really feel about WNBA players, bibby... :whatever:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Game 3 today

I have nothing more to say, lol.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Monarchs lead series 2-1
Game 4 Wednesday


*Lisa Leslie, 2006 MVP.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Alright! Let's go Monarchs!! 1 more!!! :banana:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

no.

Lets go Laimbeer!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> no.
> 
> Lets go Laimbeer!




Bill Laimbeer is playing? 

LOL!!!!! 

So now they're down to the do-or-die game. It should be a good one. Hopefully, the Monarchs win, if not, hats off to Detroit.

Hey Cbobby, there were a group of Freshman in the library this morning talking about how they were rooting for Detroit. Maybe you should go to the UC and watch the game with them. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Bill Laimbeer is playing?
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> ...


lol
OMG! You wrong 4 that,lol. (ok, you got me)..damn, lol...lmao! :cheers: 

I thought we were the only two people in school who actually watches the Wnba...? lol


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the enitre girls bball team watches the WNBA. Anyway, those girls didn't know what the hell they were talking about. One girl said the Monarchs were going to lose because Connecticut lost. Wtf does Connecticut have to do with anything? Another girl said that Candace Parker was the best player on the Shock team. LOL!!! :laugh: I just shook my head and tried hard not to laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Candace Parker?? Damn, you should've gave them a little history lesson about the league..If I was there, I would've put them girls to shame, lol.


----------



## hotsportslinks (Aug 31, 2006)

wow, what a wierd series. every game was decicded by double digits except game 5.

Shock won as I was predicting


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:banana:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats to the Shock.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Congradulations Detroit. :biggrin:


----------

